# Non-EU spouse residence



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dear All, 
I am British and will hopefully be moving to Europe from Bangkok with my Thai partner and our two young children. 

For my partner to gain a residency permit as my spouse, what requirements need to be met for the Netherlands?

We are lesbian and in a UK Civil Partnership and both have next to no Dutch (though I have Spanish, Portugese, Italian and Thai so should learn quickly. I am a teacher and hope to find a job in an international school. 

Can anyone shed light on 
a) the acceptance of my partner as my legal spouse in the Netherlands for the residence card, 
b) on any language requirements
c) on any fabulous places to live 

Furthermore, as an excellent English speaker, would she be likely to be able to get any work in a hotel (she is a very talented chef)?
Thanks,
R


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi!

Check out this web-site, it should have all the info you need: IND Residence Wizard

Your partner should be accepted as your legal spouse if you have a UK civil partnership. She will probably have to take the "Civic Integration Examination Abroad" see that website for more info. You won't have to as you're a EU citizen. 

I can recommend Amsterdam as the most fabulous place to live in the country, but I am slightly biased  It would also be close to several international schools and tons of Thai (and other) restaurants. 

Good luck! Renee


----------



## Roxx79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Gosh so there is a language requirement at entry? That sounds quite tough, and unexpected given that the Netherlands is a place where English is spoken so well by so many. 
Hmm. What sort of level of knowledge is necessary? If it's possible we will start swatting up.


----------

